
Google chief: I'd disclose smart speakers before guests enter my home - Silhouette
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-50048144
======
Silhouette
Interesting comments for anyone concerned about the privacy implications of
having devices with cameras and microphones everywhere these days,
particularly when it's _other people 's_ devices that someone might not be
aware of and has almost never given consent to.

------
LinuxBender
If I suspect someone has those, I order things. My friends have wised up and
set their ordering to require logging in and approving the queue. Coworkers on
video chat have learned that as well. "Alexa, play Manowar, kings of metal!"

~~~
Silhouette
I have never actually shouted "<activation word>, send all today's photos to
my <relation>!" in a crowded restaurant, but as someone who believes in
degrees of privacy and does not approve of large organisations having
surveillance powers reaching almost everywhere, I would have some sympathy
with anyone who did something like that...

~~~
LinuxBender
yeah, i don't typically shout things in a restaurant, these days anyway. But
if a dystopian world is unfolding around me, all bets are off and I will be
making the rules.

